
Obama's drone war a 'recruitment tool' for Isis, say US air force whistleblowers - ant6n
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2015/nov/18/obama-drone-war-isis-recruitment-tool-air-force-whistleblowers
======
ant6n
Original of the open letter to US Government:
[https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/2515596-final-
drone-...](https://www.documentcloud.org/documents/2515596-final-drone-
letter.html)

